# Wiremold Hell!



## leebo (Jan 20, 2010)

*Plugmold Hell!*

Anybody got any tips for installing plug mold under kitchen counters. I spent 7 hours installing 7 pieces of Plugmold in a kitchen. What a pain in the ass. Had it called in for inspection and the inspector told me it had to be tamper proof plugmold. I didn't know they had such a thing. So, now I gotta redo it all.
F**K
Leebo


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

leebo said:


> .... the inspector told me it had to be tamper proof wiremold....


I assume that he meant the outlets had to be tamper-proof? Plugmold??


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Is it 500 series wiremold? An hour a piece is a little extreme. What were you hung up on?


----------



## leebo (Jan 20, 2010)

My bad! Plug mold.My helper worked on it for about 7 hours then I jumped to help finish it up. Pain in the butt. It was mounted on a tile back splash which didn't help! There is no room to work and terminate wires.
Leebo


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The W type connectors Wiremold sells speeds termination in cramped spaces. Buy the 2000 series cutter to speed cutting to fit. Use a WHITE rubber hammer to snap the face on. An hour a piece does sound like a bit much, but I've done some undercabinet installs that just plain suck too. I can only imagine what special kind of hell some kitchen designer might have dreamed up for you.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> The W type connectors Wiremold sells speeds termination in cramped spaces. Buy the 2000 series cutter to speed cutting to fit. Use a WHITE rubber hammer to snap the face on. An hour a piece does sound like a bit much, but I've done some undercabinet installs that just plain suck too. I can only imagine what special kind of hell some kitchen designer might have dreamed up for you.


that's better than using one of my small canvas part bags as a buffer. I'll have to pick one up.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> The W type connectors Wiremold sells speeds termination in cramped spaces.


FWIW those connectors are not to be used on the EGC ........ unless things have changed. The instructions show using two of the 'W's and one wire nut on the EGC.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

@ mounting it to the backslash: That sort of defeats the purpose of plugmold imo. I did that once and it looked like crap.

... Oh and next time use these. It'll help a lot.

http://www.WiremoldProducts.com/cat...sid=AB3CB4F294B959D086278514DB9B5F57&pid=1228


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Leebo, I feel for you. I hate plugmold and will go to outrageous lengths to avoid it. TR is needed in a residence so you just missed that one.--easy to do but wiremold came out with TR plugmold about 2 years ago.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

leebo said:


> Anybody got any tips for installing plug mold under kitchen counters. I spent 7 hours installing 7 pieces of Plugmold in a kitchen. What a pain in the ass. Had it called in for inspection and the inspector told me it had to be tamper proof plugmold. I didn't know they had such a thing. So, now I gotta redo it all.
> F**K
> Leebo


Would suggesting you get a code book be considered a tip? :laughing:

FYI The TR (not TP) plugmold is a bigger size then the standard plugmold and installs differently.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

We used to install the plastic plug mold pre tamper proof. Now only the metal is available in tamper proof as far as I know. Like MD said a rubber mallet is a must have. We do a lot of kitchens and put in a lot of plug mold. It gets easier with practice.


----------



## leebo (Jan 20, 2010)

The TR plugmold was exactly the same size as the non. We were even able to use the back plate and change out front part, so that made it a little easier.
Still a major pain in the ass. I think engineers should have to install their inventions and maybe we wouldn't have to install so much crap.
thanks for the tips 
Leebo


----------



## leebo (Jan 20, 2010)

Rudeboy said:


> @ mounting it to the backslash: That sort of defeats the purpose of plugmold imo. I did that once and it looked like crap.
> 
> ... Oh and next time use these. It'll help a lot.
> 
> http://www.WiremoldProducts.com/cat...sid=AB3CB4F294B959D086278514DB9B5F57&pid=1228


Its installed at the bottom of the upper cabinets. You can't see it unless you bend down and look up. It makes a cleaner backsplash look especially when they have decorative tile back splash.
Leebo


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Biggest tip I have on plugmold is, make sure your mounting screws are not behind any of the outlets.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

A lot of Plugmold in kitchens? Any pictures? Sounds ugly.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

I have not received a request to do Wiremold on a backsplash. I had to relocate some on a backsplash and that was a PITA. If I had a request for something like that I would check out Task Lighting angled power strip and it comes in TR.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

I don't care what you do to plugmold, it just looks like a$$. I normally use butt splices on it, but I only use the 20A with stranded.


----------



## hooch (Sep 18, 2010)

get your self a good tile bit!


----------



## artisanelec (Aug 6, 2008)

I just did a kitchen with plug molding the first one took awhile then once you get going you can bang them out it takes about 40 min to cut, mount and wire them. You should only have one feed per molding so you will need splice boxes in the basement or in another accessible location with the gfci in panel.

:thumbup:


----------

